# New to wading



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey,

I have been wade fishing for about three months now I have been using strictly artificial. Been fishing the bay side of the pass a lot with some success but being new to artificial and wading still have a lot to learn.

I have been wanting to try Christmas bay? Looking for any help I can get. Like where I should park, where are good wading places there, lures that would be good (types colors), also things to be aware of in that area.

Also if anyone is willing to offer some other places to wade around there I am all ears.

Ill take all the help I can get. I have been fishing hard for the past three months with a lot of empty stringers. Also not coming from fishing family and not having many buddies that fish I don't have a lot of people to ask for tips/help.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Study maps and wade fish anywhere you have access to the bay. Christmas bay and 8 mile rd seem to have been made to learn how to wade fish. Use top waters early and tails later in the day. Bright sky/clear water use natural colors....as it gets darker ....go darker.... Match the conditions. I usually try to use a color that matches the bottom and/or the water color. Play with different lure types and presentations for different conditions. It all works under different conditions.

To sum it all up....get troutsupport dvds....


----------



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

Alright thank you. Ill definitely check out those dvds.


----------

